# Turbo Vac lines



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys i was reading through most of the forum today getting an idea of of how the oil lines run, i know the sending line is coming from the oil sensor by the oil filter and the line that goes to the oil pan. Also coolant lines if im right come from under the throttle body, My main thing is trying to understand the vacuum lines and how there setup, for example the recir. of the blow off valve and with the waste gate also where the boost gauge and boost controller would come into play. I saw on Wes setup he has the vacuum block and that just poses more blanks in my head...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

vacuum lines go to the intake of the turbo, NOT the intercooler piping...

turbo wategate line goes to intake manifold...you can tee iff the line for the FPR if you want...the boost controller gets teed off from the wastegate vac line.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> vacuum lines go to the intake of the turbo, NOT the intercooler piping...
> 
> turbo wategate line goes to intake manifold...you can tee iff the line for the FPR if you want...the boost controller gets teed off from the wastegate vac line.


UMM no vacuum lines goe to the turbo inlet... 

My WG vacuum source goes from the WG itself > boost controller selonoid > intercooler piping just before the throttle body. 

If you look at my latest setup. The manifold is nothing more than a means to route several lines to the intake manifold. The Manifold is supplied one large vacuum sourece from the intake manifold. To do this I removed the EGR, tapped the flange for a barb fitting, and ran a line to the vacuum dist. block. One of the lines goes to the boost gauge, the other line goes like this. 

Vacuum dist block (IM) > Tee fitting > one side to the BOV > other side to the boost controller unit inside the car. 

It is pretty easy to understand if you draw it out on paper and just understand what needs to see vacuum. Anything that needs to see vacuum simply needs to be attached to the IM in some way. 

IMHO I am not a fan of tapping in to the FPR vacuum hose or the brake booster. Others have done this, however the manifold I am using give me a nice source and does not interfere with ANY other items requiring vacuum.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

In this pic. you can see how the old EGR fitting feeds the vacuum manifold.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> UMM no vacuum lines goe to the turbo inlet...
> 
> My WG vacuum source goes from the WG itself > boost controller selonoid > intercooler piping just before the throttle body.
> 
> ...



So from looking at the setup its like taking a tube coming out of the IM and just plugging it all in, to 1 thing but give or take something

And the solinoid for the boost controller cuts what amount of air flow from the system


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> So from looking at the setup its like taking a tube coming out of the IM and just plugging it all in, to 1 thing but give or take something
> 
> And the solinoid for the boost controller cuts what amount of air flow from the system



so the boost controller goes after the turbo but before the waste gate and the solenoid controls the flow of boost for example the standard boost controller is set from inside the engine normally for 1 setting and the electric has high and low for 2 different setting and more if needed


----------

